
Show HN: Minsc, a scripting langauge for Bitcoin contracts - nadaviv
https://min.sc/
======
nadaviv
The source code (in Rust with LALRPOP) is available on GitHub:
[https://github.com/shesek/minsc](https://github.com/shesek/minsc)

The website has some example scripts and a compiler that you can experiment
with.

Happy to answer questions!

